# HDMI 1.4 Ethernet



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello all
I am wondering if anyone has yet used the Ethernet portion of the new HDMI standard 1.4
I have a PS3 (1st Generation) and an Onkyo TR-NX609 and cant find any detail to see if either of these items will use the HDMI Ethernet capability. Along with the reciever I order new 1.4 certified HDMI cables.

This would be great and would prevent me from having to run another network cable.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Bump. Anyone using Ethernet over HDMI? Someone's got to be using it... :foottap:


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not using it, but from searching the TX-NR609 manual, I'd say it does not forward Ethernet -- it talks about audio return (in addition to the normal "old" HDMI stuff) but not Ethernet.

I checked the pinout specifications, and unfortunately (based on Wikipedia) you cannot tell a difference in Ethernet support by counting pins.

I'd say I'm 95% confident the Onkyo does not act as an Ethernet switch, forwarding a connection over HDMI, after running some searches within the manual.

For reference, the feature is called "Ethernet channel" by the HDMI people. If a device supports it, I'd expect to see that language in its spec sheet.


----------



## Monty (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input, well I guess I am off to run another Ethernet connection for my PS3 since I stole it for the Onkyo.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

While all of my cables support HDMI with Ethernet, I have yet to come across a device that makes use of it, let alone two (one to send and one to receive). Wireless networking is good enough that I doubt there will be much reason to upgrade or to even include this functionality in new equipment. It still is a wire after all.


----------

